# Safe t sorb question



## Matty86 (Oct 29, 2011)

I put safe t sorb in my 35 gallon bowfront after it was recommended to me by a few members. Everytime I do a water change or try to move anything in the tank the whole thing clouds up. I'm afraid to even put fish in it. Did I do something wrong? How do you avoid the dust clouds everytime you do something in the tank?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Matty86 said:


> I put safe t sorb in my 35 gallon bowfront after it was recommended to me by a few members. Everytime I do a water change or try to move anything in the tank the whole thing clouds up. I'm afraid to even put fish in it. Did I do something wrong? How do you avoid the dust clouds everytime you do something in the tank?


I don't do anything to the tank. *old dude

I just setup a tank and let it be. no filter no airstone and so on.

but that's just me

and my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Safe-tsorb requires to be washed extremely well. If you didn't take the extra time, you may keep getting that. I fill a 5-gal bucket with it up to just about 1/2 full and was that little tiny bit for about 30-min. Takes a couple of hours to go through one whole bag. Take your gravel vacuum and suck out as much of it as you can and then do it some more. Just keep doing that it will subside eventually.


----------

